
Show HN: Tenants Club – Make Renting Fairer for Londoners - faisalkhalid80
http://www.thetenantsclub.com
======
anexprogrammer
I watched both videos. I love what I see. I've wasted a ton of time with calls
and emails doing this. I hope you can also replace spareroom.co.uk too, though
that's mostly direct to landlord. Hurry up and spread to the rest of the UK!

As it's all automated via the app, how are you handling the inevitable chaos
scheduling 5 viewings in an afternoon as in demo?

Whenever I've been viewing agents or landlords will be happily upto an hour
late to arrive and by third appointment plans and schedule are ruined. Leaves
a viewer stood on an inevitably rainy doorstep wondering why the agent isn't
answering. If you don't already have you'll need ways to update the rest of
the chain, and try to bump schedules back a little etc.

For London especially you normally have to agree on the spot, so a neat one
button drop to the rest of scheduled viewings is needed. As you're giving
agents a signup free experience you'll need to push SMS. I wouldn't want to
just no show.

Feedback - how, if at all, are you handling feedback on property? We've all
looked at property that is nothing like photos due to careful framing, or lack
of the one truly revealing fact.

Same for landlords/agents. If it's tenant focussed will you have means to rate
agents, or pick out ones to be wary of? We've all had experience of someone
who finds ways to keep part of a deposit, or doesn't respond to repairs etc.

~~~
faisalkhalid80
Thanks, this is very useful feedback. Will work on it.

------
wingerlang
What does the AI do for scheduling? It /looks/ like a trivial problem, enter
the addresses, add X hours per property, take addresses into account etc,
check with calendar of agent etc.

------
bbcbasic
Nice. Finding a place in London is hard and you have to be quick and ready to
sign at first sight. Anything to make it easier and save time is good.

------
fiatjaf
Why an app and not a website?

~~~
faisalkhalid80
Had to start somewhere and given the time sensitive nature of the flat search
process it felt like mobile was something we really couldn't live/launch
without

